# Where to Go.....?



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Me and a few friends are going to be coming to ND sometime in early October for some non-res. freelance hunting. Originally, we were gonna go around Kramer and the areas around there, but after a few replies from people on this site, it seems that we may want to rethink that. One guy told me to try the area around Jamestown. he says there are ALWAYS birds around that area and that the area around Kramer is highly pressured. Is this the truth? Which area is the best? All replies extremely appreciated.

-Had


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well there is quite a bit of pressure in the Kramer area, especially when the water levels are down and they are way down this year. Our drought contiues to dry things up in ND. But I have only hunted down in Jamestown a handful of times and did get permission but there was pressure there as well. I think its pick a spot and hope it has water, then scout and scout and scout until you find them. Thats the key, probably didnt help you out too much. sorry.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I seen a hen mallard with about 7 little ones chasing her by the rapids in downtown Fargo during lunch break today, so that might be worth looking into :lol:

Otherwise I would suggest leaving a couple days before you plan to hunt and scout like everyone else does. Not to come off like an A$$ but not many guys will give you the true area that they hunt (especially those darn ND residents). It is just like fishing you don't want everyone and their brother fishing the same weed line that you are. Just get out there a a few days early put some miles on and you will find some birds to shoot. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The entire state is over run at that time. Due to all of the out of starters. It is just not a small areas or certain areas. It doesnt matter where you go there is competition. Put some gas in your truck drive around I am sure you will find birds. But it isnt just one area it is the entire state!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.

We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27399 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15445

And a great article on understanding waterfowling in the Midwest, see the link below:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Best of luck on your trip.

We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site


----------



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

i thank everyone for their replies...i understand that no one wants anyone else to know their honey holes (i'd be the same way if one of you came to MD), i was just seeing if one place outweighed the other, also we want to be around a state park of some sort so we have a 'base' so to speak, which Kramer has. once again, appreciate all the replies...keep em comin if you feel so inclined

-Had


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

> ...i understand that no one wants anyone else to know their honey holes (i'd be the same way if one of you came to MD),


There is a real sweet spot 11 miles East of Grand Forks, if you want I can send GPS Cords, We shoot limits everytime we go, hasnt let us down yet! We are thinking about heading to MD next year, Any advice where we should go??


----------



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

i would extremely appreciate the GPS cords...when it comes to public hunting the best places are on the southern part of the shore...area called blackwater refuge holds the highest concentration of birds during the season..area around that that is able to be hunted is called Fish and Bay...besides that there are some other smaller marshes around there that won't be as pressured as Fish n Bay...i don't normally hunt publicly but when i do...thats where i go...during the season, i take goose parties for a guy who's been an outfitter for 40 yrs...multiple offshores, field/water, and field blinds are available on the farm we lease...if you're interested you can book a trip with me and him for one of your days there, let me know...thanks again and i would love those coordinates...later

-Had


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

talkdirty2em said:


> > ...i understand that no one wants anyone else to know their honey holes (i'd be the same way if one of you came to MD),
> 
> 
> There is a real sweet spot 11 miles East of Grand Forks, if you want I can send GPS Cords, We shoot limits everytime we go, hasnt let us down yet! We are thinking about heading to MD next year, Any advice where we should go??


.........that's in Minnesota.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

mhadda1 said:


> also we want to be around a state park of some sort so we have a 'base' so to speak, which Kramer has.
> 
> -Had


The closest "state park" is about 35 miles from Kramer. Lake Metigoshe.

Not sure if this is what you are reffering to or if you are just looking for a campground.

If Metigoshe is where you are planning on, I would check to make sure they are open that time of year.

Have a good trip..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Metigoshe is open year round.....lots of people there in the winter.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks Ken.
I knew the rental cabins were available all year just wasn't sure about the campground.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.

We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27399 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15445

And a great article on understanding waterfowling in the Midwest, see the link below:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Best of luck on your trip.

We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site


----------



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

after a look at the map, i realize that 11 miles east of Grand Forks would not warrant the non-resident nd license i was planning on buying...so this it to 'talk dirty to em', when i get up there we can meet 11 miles east of Grand Forks and have a talk...how's that sound?...to all others, extremely appreciate you replies and i enjoy all feedback


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

> so this it to 'talk dirty to em', when i get up there we can meet 11 miles east of Grand Forks and have a talk...how's that sound


It is aginst my religion to go to MN during the fowl season, Grand Forks would be a good meeting spot, hit me up.

Relax buddy


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mhadda1 said:


> so this it to 'talk dirty to em', when i get up there we can meet 11 miles east of Grand Forks and have a talk...how's that sound?...


There will be no threats here... implied or otherwise.

comprende'?


----------

